# Bandai Drifting Slot Cars ?



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

I saw a video on Youtube that's in Japanese showing a Slot Car set released 6 years ago called Press Hard from Bandai. The cars are 1/55 scale and drift while cornering. The controllers plug into a power unit that provides the sounds of engines revving. As you push harder on the controller trigger; the sound increases. It comes with a car key which when used in the power console provides the sound of the car starting. Anyone know about this set; or what happened to it ? This set reminds me of the Tomy / Takara owners basic set of 1/87 scale cars I bought some years back. I've never actually opened it yet; it's something I just wanted to get because it was so unique.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> I saw a video on Youtube that's in Japanese showing a Slot Car set released 6 years ago called Press Hard from Bandai. The cars are 1/55 scale and drift while cornering. The controllers plug into a power unit that provides the sounds of engines revving. As you push harder on the controller trigger; the sound increases. It comes with a car key which when used in the power console provides the sound of the car starting. Anyone know about this set; or what happened to it ? This set reminds me of the Tomy / Takara owners basic set of 1/87 scale cars I bought some years back. I've never actually opened it yet; it's something I just wanted to get because it was so unique.


Pics!! Links!! A/GS !! ;-) :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry about that Bubba 123; but I still don't know how to add Links or Pics. Just enter: press hard drifting slot cars; on youtube and it should take you right there. Then you can add links and pics.  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> Sorry about that Bubba 123; but I still don't know how to add Links or Pics. Just enter: press hard drifting slot cars; on youtube and it should take you right there. Then you can add links and pics.  :wave: :thumbsup:


"K" 

Bubba 123 :wave:

Drifting Slot Car Racing 01 - YouTube


Drifting Slot Car Racing 02 - YouTube

PS: Yer "Bones" hurting 2..2nite??? (Arthritis)


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

My bones are always hurtin'; by the way there's a 3rd video as well as the 2 you have. Pretty cool slots don't ya think ?  :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

A/GS said:


> My bones are always hurtin'; by the way there's a 3rd video as well as the 2 you have. Pretty cool slots don't ya think ?  :wave: :thumbsup:


yuppers, I have a Scalextric Drift race set (1/32) still boxed..
also their "TOP Gear" set as well..
looking 4 room 2 play w/ them LOL!!!

U in Ont., Or B/C???

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## carlosnseattle (May 12, 2009)

Here's some drifting and leaning: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SaYj9gLOxw

You like???


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

carlosnseattle said:


> Here's some drifting and leaning: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0SaYj9gLOxw
> 
> You like???


U BET!!!
getting 1 of those custom 1/32 Chassis, is ON my "Bucket-List" 4 SURE !!!

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## A/GS (Jul 10, 2014)

Bubba 123 said:


> yuppers, I have a Scalextric Drift race set (1/32) still boxed..
> also their "TOP Gear" set as well..
> looking 4 room 2 play w/ them LOL!!!
> 
> ...


I'm in Alberta, next door ( east ) of B.C.on the other side of the Rocky Mountains; also next door to Montana. Alberta is a mostly flat featureless prairie province. Oil, wheat, and cattle country. Where hobby shops are few and far between; and HO slots have seldom been seen. With slots it's ebay or no way.  :wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I like the 'sound box'. I'd like to be able to do this for each of the 6 lanes on my track- that would be awesome!!


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Just put real old dried out tires on. Free. I'm just saying.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

........


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcardan said:


> the bandai set came around 2006.
> 
> what was cool about it was it had front steering tires, the tires counter steered the cars when they went into a corner so they drifted easy. there was suppose to be a couple of drift cars besides the toyotas but i think the entire thing failed to sell to the public and additional sets and cars were cancelled.


old Gilbert 1/32's are set up w/ steering front wheels also...
Pete :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> Just put real old dried out tires on. Free. I'm just saying.


HHMMmmm... maybe a "$$New-Market$$"...4 "Drift-Tires" :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

